# Who can program a "Fire flicker" mode?



## mandat (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi,

I would really like to have a fire flicker mode on a flashlight, that, in combination with an orange or red flood light, will give an absolute realistically looking depiction of reflections of a fire. Who can program a truly random effect without discernible patterns or repetition cycles on a flashlight driver?


----------



## BVH (Mar 7, 2012)

Real wax candles are sold right now with the innards gutted and a flickering led installed so it should be do-able. We've got 6. I have not watched them close enough to really discern a pattern but so far, they still look real/random to me.


----------



## MikeAusC (Mar 7, 2012)

I've programmed a PICAXE to do exactly that. 

You have three options 
-mild flicker gaslight 
-medium flicker candlelight
-strong flicker woodfire

The brightness variations are subtle and there's no repetition. 

It outputs PWM so it can drive virtually any Driver. 

The PICAXE is an 8 pin chip needing 2 to 5 volts. The SOIC version is 3mm long.


----------



## mandat (Mar 7, 2012)

> You have three options



I didn`t dare asking about this specifically already - but now that it is on the table - this is exactly what I was looking for Mike. I have used two home rgb led controllers in the past of which one, among other effects, could simulate a "burning candle" that BHV mentioned, and with the other one I am able to choose between various flicker levels. Northcountryradio also makes controllers for one to eight channels where you can select speed and intensity independently.
Mike, I would suggest a fourth option next to your three and call it: hellish inferno. :devil: I'd love to see that one.

In regard to the UI, after selecting/clicking the flicker mode, one could then further select various sub modes, of which every one stands for a different flicker level. Exactly like the Zebralight UI.

The question is, could you get that implemented on a flashlight driver?


----------



## mandat (Mar 9, 2012)

The question still stands. :shrug:


----------



## dat2zip (Mar 10, 2012)

Is there an existing light with the two LEDs that can be re-programmed or does this require a new driver. 

I don't think you will get much response as most drivers can drive only one or a string as a single unit. I can't think of any out there with two independent drivers or one driver driving two LEDs as separate units.

Wayne


----------



## mandat (Mar 10, 2012)

My excursion to the rgb controllers and their features was just to describe how I got the idea - it might have been misleading - of course, in regard to the flashlight UI, I am only talking about an additional "flicker mode" (and maybe some sub modes) of the one emitter there. I am also thinking about other effects like "broken neon bulb", random lightning flashes, pulse light, ... imagine it with a color-led, in my case i am thinking about a 660nm deep red.

But I really dont know how difficult that is to implement on a driver. That is why I am asking you.


----------



## dat2zip (Mar 13, 2012)

Implementation shouldn't be that hard. If the algorithm is know that would make it easier.

I have implemented a candle flicker recently. While not true random it is pseudo random and the repeat cycle is long enough that I have not seen any repeating.

Wayne


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 13, 2012)

We have LED votive candles in red, green, blue and yellow lighting the Ice Museum at Chena Hot Springs which shouldn't be too hard to acquire. They have two 5mm LED's inside which flicker in a fairly convincing candlelike manner.


----------



## mandat (Mar 13, 2012)

MikeAusC should be able to help with the algorithms - will send him a PM.

Could you also do a P60 drop in or a complete flashlight with such a modded driver, and with a 660nm red led?


----------



## tobrien (Jul 14, 2012)

yeah a P60 or some sort of lamp would be cool with a fire flicker mode


----------



## Changchung (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi, I am interested too in this, can some one share the programing data? I use PICs I am not sure if Picasa's programing is compatible with Microship pics...


SFMI4UT


----------

